# Reading > Who Said That? >  D. H. Lawrence Apocalypse

## David Watson

A question on D. H. Lawrence's _Apocalypse_. Does anyone know if Lawrence uses the phrase 'zombie' or 'book of zombies' in this book? I know that Gilles Deleuze uses the phrase in his preface to a French edition of the book, but I'm suspicious of the claim (made in a book I am translating) that Lawrence himself used the phrase.

----------

